

Show HN: Storybyte – stupid simple photo stories on your phone - kylestewart
http://storybyte.com/

======
kylestewart
I'm the tech lead at Storybyte and have spent the last 6 months developing the
app and server backend. We are now at the point where we are seriously pushing
traffic to and marketing the app. Storybyte is a simple storytelling platform
that uses the photos already on your phone. There seems to be a new player in
this space every week, but we believe we have a simpler approach that will
reach a larger audience. Give it a try, tell some stories, and let us know
what you think. We love feedback!

------
bradwiatr
I'm the creative and front-end lead at Storybyte ... for me Storybyte really
turned a fantastic corner last month with the introduction of suggested
stories.

Make no mistake, Storybyte is NOT another social network. It is a utility that
almost instantly turns the photos from your camera roll into beautiful
slideshow stories on a webpage that you can then share via YOUR favorite
social media outlet.

Give it a shot ... it's FREE!

------
mikezo
I'm responsible for the product management, user experience, and visual design
for Storybyte. If you think it's ugly or confusing, I'm to blame. Feel free to
send me any feedback good or bad to mike@storybyte.com.

Looking forward to seeing your stories!

